# Hello from Winnipeg



## Rudy- (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm recently retired and want to start pursuing some of my hobby interests. I used to work for a smaller electronic manufacture doing some design, and support for current and legacy products. I have a small workshop in the basement with a 9x18 lathe, small Rockwell milling machine. I want to make a CNC router.

After I get some repairs done to the house I want to spend some time focused on metal casting. I have a small electric furnace that I have used to do some initial casting with zinc. I haven't melted aluminum yet. I need to build a larger furnace for the crucibles I have. I have been using a steel pipe crucible for zinc (0.8 liters) but can only fit a 0.2 L capacity clay-graphite crucible for aluminum. I have a preference for electric as I can use it indoors in the winter with minimal exhaust. Also hope to use it for heat treating.

I have had the lathe and mill for about 20+ years. I have not made use of them much, and when I did it was often for work. I have a 3D printer that I want use to make patterns for casting, along with plastic parts when appropriate. I want to use FreeCad for design. When I get my CNC router built I plan to also use that to make patterns.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.  Don't forget to include pictures of your projects, metal and otherwise. We kinda like pictures.


----------



## Rudy- (Sep 16, 2022)

One of my hobbies had been photography. (to be revived) So there definitely will be pictures.


----------



## Doggggboy (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome from Riderville


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 16, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria.  Casting is fun.


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!  Lived in Winnipeg for Jr. High and High school.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 17, 2022)

Cool intro! Welcome from Farm country south of Chatham Ontario! Sounds to me like you already fit right in!


----------



## whydontu (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond BC


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg!!! (actually N.W. Transcona). Great to see another person from Winnipeg here.

Congratulations on your recent retirement. Sounds like you have a well set up shop and will soon be having lots of fun.

Retirement for me is still a few years away. I finally got my lathe into the basement last fall and this winter the mill. I‘m having lots of fun learning about metalworking!


----------



## Andrew_D (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome to another 'toban!

Andrew


----------



## DPittman (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice to have you here, welcome


----------



## mickeyf (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello! Glad to hear from one more person who like to mix electronics with metalworking (and other technologies...)!


----------



## PaulL (Sep 17, 2022)

Another Vancouver Island welcome.  A bit of electronics goofing around is always good fun.


----------



## Snocrusher (Sep 18, 2022)

Welcome from St Andrews


----------



## Hruul (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Crosche (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary! 

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## D. Gray Drafting & Design (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome from West K Winnipeg


----------



## CWret (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome aboard to this forum. As a fairly new member (6 months) i can tell you that your time spent here will be rewarding, informative, interesting, helpful and fun.


----------

